# Libertatia - Where is it?



## Matt Derrick (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey, i was just curious if anyone out there knows where the libertatia fest will be happening this year. all ive been able to find out about it is here:

http://groups.myspace.com/libertatia
http://www.wethepunx.com/libertatia.html

the myspace group flyer has the dates (august 17-19th), but no location... can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## xBarbie In Bondagex (Jul 22, 2007)

theres no location because its not entirely legit... if you want to email me at [email protected] i can give you more info but PLEASE dont post up on any message boards the location, then we'll get raided and shut down and that would suck bad so yeah, hit me up and in a non public way ill let you know, or you can email one of the pyrates and theyll tell ya


----------

